# Bands Like Meshuggah?



## vontetzianos (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just went on a Meshuggah-listening marathon and I really want to find some bands that are in relatively the same league as Meshuggah. Are there any out there worth mentioning?

Thanks


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe Linear Sphere?


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2008)

There's some pretty Meshuggah like riffs on _Mechanical Spin Phenomena_ by Mnemic.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 30, 2008)

Coprofago
Synthetic Breed

Those two are just off the top of my head, kinda similar to Meshuggah.


----------



## metalheadpunk (Sep 30, 2008)

at the gates has some meshuggah-ish riffing going on.


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/38372-bands-similar-to-meshuggah.html


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2008)

metalheadpunk said:


> at the gates has some meshuggah-ish riffing going on.



Name the track, ive never heard anything meshuggah esque by them.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 30, 2008)

the new Living Sacrifice actually kinda sounds like meshuggah...but with a good singer  Maybe not really similar but I don't listen to much meshuggah


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 30, 2008)

metalheadpunk said:


> at the gates has some meshuggah-ish riffing going on.


----------



## romper_stomper (Sep 30, 2008)

"the veil of maya" is pretty "bad-ass". I think the first song on their newest cd is pretty meshuggah-ish.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/anomalousmetal

Meshuggah + Necrophagist + Ion Dissonance =


----------



## dougsteele (Oct 1, 2008)

How about Meshuggah meets FNM?

Try the song Twilight Dementia: www.myspace.com/flatstick


----------



## blackout (Oct 2, 2008)

Scamp
www.myspace.com/scampdk 

Tesseract
www.myspace.com/tesseract


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 3, 2008)

blackout said:


> Scamp
> MySpace.com - SCAMP - Ãrhus, DK - Metal / Thrash / Rock - www.myspace.com/scampdk
> 
> Tesseract
> MySpace.com - TesseracT - UK - Metal / Progressive / Experimental - www.myspace.com/tesseract



hah! listen to Relief by Scamp, and then listen to the latest Textures album... wooo boy! 

and that brings me to Textures. their first album is extremely old-meshuggah-ripoff-ish, but their newer album is awesome. sure, it's still ripoffish in places, but they've developed their own sound. they dropped the djent and scoop for a lower gain warm sound, and it's all very nice 

i find it funny that we compare everything to meshuggah when it's advanced... people will tell you that you sound like meshuggah, when there's really no similarities at all. the thing is, if it's advanced, tuned low, and has polyrhythms, it'll be thrown in with meshuggah 

i think meshuggah's sound is alot more in their note choises and grooves than anything


----------



## petereanima (Oct 3, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> MySpace.com - anomalous - SAN FRANCISCO, California - Death Metal / Progressive / Experimental - www.myspace.com/anomalousmetal
> 
> Meshuggah + Necrophagist + Ion Dissonance =


----------



## elrrek (Oct 3, 2008)

I keep on mentioning these guys and no-one gives a monkeys. Shame.

Tangaroa from the UK


----------



## blackout (Oct 3, 2008)

elrrek said:


> I keep on mentioning these guys and no-one gives a monkeys. Shame.
> 
> Tangaroa from the UK



Ah mate, i've had vietnamese killing queens on my phone for ages, mad stuff. Their vocalist is a bit shit mind..


----------



## Splees (Oct 4, 2008)

cloudkicker check it.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 4, 2008)

motherfucking After The Burial..... 8 strings + meshuggah beat down + tech/prog death + a ton of melody = badass.


----------



## Darth Zeppelin (Oct 4, 2008)

Almost like Meshuggah


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 4, 2008)

omg that rules so hard


----------



## tequila_sauer (Oct 4, 2008)

Coprofago
Tesseract
Textures (especially their amazing first album)
Darkane
Scarve

There are alot more, but check those out if you haven't. Darkane is a FANTASTIC group, one of my favorites. They're definitely a band that should be a lot more popular on here.

Thordendal actually does a guest solo on Scarve's song Asphyxiate. And guitarist Christopher Malmstrom from Darkane is very close with Meshuggah and has actually done guest solos at their live shows (there's a shot of him doing a solo during Soul Burn on Youtube somewhere).


----------



## kylesoundman (Oct 4, 2008)

Its so weird to hear people talk about bands like Veil of Maya and After The Burial like you guys are. I have know those people way before they were ever in those bands haha crazy. If you want to hear Meshuggah - like bands alot of the bands on Sumerian Records sound similar to them.


----------



## junkyardw (Oct 6, 2008)

Im surprised bulb hasent been mentioned.. SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!
The new gojira cd has some meshuggahish parts.
An oldie but good is Pestilence album Spheres, its from 1993 and was way ahead of its time.
Anything Ron Jarzombek is in has similar qualities musically IMO.
Another good one is Sikth.


----------



## Nick (Oct 6, 2008)

textures
ion dissonance
hacride
mnemic


----------



## errnestoo (Oct 12, 2008)

FellSilent
Tesseract
Sikth
The Safety Fire
The Arusha Accord
After the Burial
Periphery
Basically that whole british insanedeathprogawesomeness is sick and has lots of polyrhythms and syncopation. 

Oh and the new cynic record...everyone check that out


----------



## Cammy (Oct 12, 2008)

Splees said:


> cloudkicker check it.



This is some good stuff.


----------



## errnestoo (Oct 12, 2008)

Cammy said:


> This is some good stuff.



Yea this thread has borne interesting fruit. 

cloudkiller=kickass

synthetic breed...scamp also fucking BRUTAL. first time hearing any of those bands


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 28, 2008)

If you are looking for something that is similar in style to Meshuggah you should try Textures or Mnemic(early Mnemic).

And there is no way that At The Gates did anything that sounds like Meshuggah or vice versa.


----------



## lacrimm (Oct 29, 2008)

myspace.com/lacrimm

its more melodic but definately a little meshuggahy


----------



## ATThegates (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank's everyone now my head hurts. Seriously this is amazing I've never heard so many atmospheric polyrhythmic bands at once. I havnt listened to COPROFAGO for a while thanks for bringing them back to my attention. 

band = BLOTTED SCIENCE - album = THE MACHINATIONS OF DEMAENTIA

Also, AT THE GATES and Meshuggah-esque stuff does not relate.


----------



## Cammy (Jul 4, 2009)

vildhjarta

Carbomb


----------



## zachardy01234 (Jul 4, 2009)

If you want the musical style minus the vocals Tosin Abasi's new band, Animals As Leaders, is awesome one of my favorite bands right now


----------



## abysmalrites (Jul 4, 2009)

To clarify - Coprofago is pretty much Meshuggah in every aspect.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 4, 2009)

Holdsworth, Rush and King Crimson are where Mesh got a lot of their influence from. If you want to go to the source rather than the spawn..


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 5, 2009)

metalheadpunk said:


> at the gates has some meshuggah-ish riffing going on.


Don't ever compare ATG to meshuggah again.


----------



## 70Seven (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe the correct answer is: Gojira.




Gojira.


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it has been established- there is nothing like Meshuggah. But in addition to some of the ones posted that I agree with, these are some other djenty bands- (Some of these have good riffs, but melodic singing)

Periphery
Textures
Tesseract
Xerath
Neurothing
Uneven Structure
Threat signal
Ion Dissonance
Kekal
Sybreed
If you go through all those, I've got some more somewhere on my iPod I can find.
Definitely find Meshuggah guitarist Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects- "Sol Niger Within" solo album=awesomeness


----------



## captorsofsin (Sep 15, 2009)

First time I heard Threat Signal was through a short clip on YouTube, wrote them off as just another "stock" metal band like most of the other new, "flavour of the month" bands that seem to be cropping up nowadays. Anyway, I got round to downloading Under Reprisal again and gave it another crack, Rational Eyes aurally raped me! Now I'm all for completely fucked up rhythms/polyrythms/polly-wanna-cracker-rhythms but at the end of the day, metal for me is all about an absolutely slamming groove and Under Reprisal is chock full of the happy medium of the two!

Anyway, if you like Cloudkicker, then you might wanna check out The Ocean (THE OCEAN (looking for new vocalist) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) or Ghost Brigade (http://www.myspace.com/ghostbrigade). Both have got the 
creepy, clean, "ambient" style that Meshuggah has, but they both sound sonically HUGE!


----------



## Rxcoma (Nov 18, 2009)

Fellsilent
Thefallingdream (all one word, dudes on myspace)
Spastic ink
Byzantine (due to some offtime riffs)
Sikth
Sybreed
Animals as Leaders
Alpha Trion
The handshake murders (a little)
Bulb/Periphery (same dude(s))
Bring me the horizon (offtime riffs)
Psyopus (technicality)
A different breed of killer (offtime riffs)
The acacia strain (ot riffs)
Coprofago 
Textures
TesseracT
The safety fire
Um......not all those sound like meshuggah but most have meshuggah esque qualities. Enjoy!

Enemy within
Aeons collapse
Self sacrifice project
Droid. 

Try those too


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 18, 2009)

Nociceptor, its a side project of Travis from Threat Signal. Much heavier


----------



## Drummerer13 (Feb 15, 2011)

Check out Uneven Structure.....sounds pretty much the same as meshuggah cheers


----------



## -One- (Feb 16, 2011)

The Acacia Strain's new album, _Wormwood_, is basically an album dedicated to the worship of _Catch Thirtythree_. After they switched to 8-strings, I think Meshuggah was the only band they listened to.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 16, 2011)

You guys might wanna check the date on the OP of this thread.


----------

